# Attention seeking/resource guarding



## Darcy (Jan 30, 2012)

A really time specific problem! For the first hour after we come in from work at the moment we have a monster on our hands! Darcy's 20 months and has taken to stealing for attention as soon as we get in, and then resource guarding whatever he takes. If there's nothing to take he tries to eat his bed. We've tried time outs, distraction, ignoring it (that leads to shredded stuff) and I'm at my wits end. It suddenly stops after an hour but that hour is awful!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

He is playing 

Needs a job. 
I would take him for a walk on leash and drill, even if only around the room in the house. 

But in reality these dogs need to release energy. They do this on bursts of what looks like craziness.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl does this first thing out of bed in the morning. Snatches up daddy's pjs on the floor or any other clothing/shoe item in the bedroom and then takes off. She growls and runs and flips stuff in the air, but does not tear it up. Even though she acts serious about guarding it, this is a game. If you walk away, she will come dancing around trying to engage you to chase. Whenever she does this, I go to the treat jar and call her to me and ask her to drop the item for a treat. Sometimes she comes right away and other times she has to run around with her prize for a few minutes. If I ignore her and stay by her treats (often pretending to eat them) she will eventually bring whatever it is to me.


----------



## Darcy (Jan 30, 2012)

He gets 2 runs a day but this week I've been trying to take him out later on as its so hot. And to be fair it has been worse this week, it just gets so irritating!! He's got a hundred and one toys to ignore and would rather shred the post. I've been doing 20 mins obedience when I get in and the second I stop it starts up again. Will just have to work more on the obedience approach.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Maybe try getting a toy that dispenses treats and when you get home give him that to occupy his mind and calm down a bit, just a thought.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

You're lucky..mine go immediately into the hamper and get out the dirty personals.

They are playing, even the possessiveness is playful, it's a tease. I think the best way to deal with this is to actually engage with them and play, maybe not with the stolen object, but something else. 

V's do need the sole attention of their people, perhaps no more so than when separated and rejoined.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe try walking in the door and going and getting his favorite ball (or stick, or rope, or stuffed toy) and straight back outside for a few minutes of play with an appropriate toy.

Just kind of walk in, drop your briefcase, pick up the ball, 'Let's Go!', and outside. No greetings. Don't change your shoes. Just GO. After 5 minutes or so, go back inside, get yourself a bit more settled, then pick up the game where you left off. If you can entice him, I recommend throwing games as long as you are still in your work clothes. :

It's not going to calm him down, but it might get him playing with appropriate toys again.

Good luck!


----------

